# Packaging Online Orders



## GLFT (Sep 14, 2008)

I am just starting an online t shirt business and have a few questions about what to do with my orders once they have been received. First, I am thinking of packaging each order in a recycable printed bag with our logo instead of a polybag. I know this will cost more money, but I thought it would be eco friendly and another way to market our shirts if someone is carrying around a bag with our logo on it. But if I do this, do you think I need to have a hang tag developed and swift attached to the garment as well? Also, do you need to have price Tags / upc codes for online orders? Or can I just track them online. Please help!!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What do you mean when you say swift attached?

The type of packaging you have has nothing to do with hang tags. Even shops using poly bags will use hang tags.

You don't need price tags or upc codes for online orders.

Why do you think someone would carry around your bag. Wouldn't they destroy it opening their package?


----------



## GLFT (Sep 14, 2008)

I guess I didn't explain myself properly. Instead of putting the tee in a polybag (and then of course a box to ship it), I wanted to place the tee in a reusable cotton tote, then place the tote in a shippable box. When you apply a hang tag to a tshirt, you use a swift attachment gun to apply the plastic "hook" that attaches the hang tag to the shirt. And also the price tag. But if I don't need price tags or upc codes for online order, I don't think I am going to develop a hang tag either. Do you agree?


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sounds like a neat idea, but you're thought process about the whole thing is kind of redundant. I think you're a bit confused. Most people use poly mailers as an alternative to a big bulky corrugated cardboard box, because those boxes are simply more expensive to ship than a little lightweight poly mailer.

At first you made it seem like you would be shipping the shirts in a cotton tote as an alternative to the poly mailer, but then you mentioned that you'd be enclosing the whole order in a box for shipping anyway... eliminating the need for the cotton tote or poly-mailer altogether... which makes it pretty much useless. Yes, people love free stuff with their orders, but a cotton tote with a printed logo? That sounds pretty costly. Since it doesn't actually serve any purpose in the shipping realm what-so-ever, you might want to consider a more cost effective way to promote your company, like some cheap stickers or business cards included with every order. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yeah cost is the first thing I thought about too. Don't these totes cost more than the shirt?


----------



## GLFT (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for your help everyone. The totes are pretty cheap, I will have to analyze the entire costs to see if it is worth it. Thanks for all of your ideas..


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Adding a tote will also add weight and increase your shipping fees.


----------



## Random Obj (Jan 11, 2009)

One thing I can tell you is that your packaging should be low cost... at first. Poly bags and mailers from ULINE will get you started (this is what I use for my orders). Don't break the bank on custom packaging that will end up in the garbage, and eat your profit. A nicely designed hangtag is a must IMO. Hope this helps!


----------

